# Fieldset in Java



## Webmaster Pazi (27. Nov 2010)

Huhu Leute!

Mal wieder eine kleine frage zu Java!

Gibt es eine Komponente für Java die wie in HTML (Fieldset) aussieht?

Beispiel hier zu sehen (in HTML):






 - [Fielsets: Name, Adresse, Kommunikation]

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich das mal bei den Tutorials bei Oracle gesehen, aber ich finde es nichtmehr


----------



## mjdv (27. Nov 2010)

How to Use Borders (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)






Meinst du sowas?


----------



## Webmaster Pazi (27. Nov 2010)

Ach, genau, bei den Borders! Vielen Dank! :toll:


----------

